# headliner question



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

I have a 87 QW. Headliner needs cleaning. Is using a steam cleaner is a good idea?
Don't want to damage it. The backing is like thick cardboard. I wonder if steam will cause warping?
Any suggestions?


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

borellsoffun said:


> I have a 87 QW. Headliner needs cleaning. I using a steam cleaner is a good idea?
> Don't want to damage it. The backing is like thick cardboard. I wonder if steam will cause warping?
> Any suggestions?


I tried that upholstery cleaner with the brush on the cap for a newer jetta, and it seemed to work ok, though it did sort of stain wherever it got wet.

Id be worried about the steam cleaner making the cardboard soft and drooping too, but if you move fast enough over the surface, it might work great. Seems like a pretty stiff backing surface to me, bet it can take a decent amount of moisture. Try it in a non-essentail area and see what happens!


----------

